
What's the permanent solution against mosquitos? - stealthmodeclan
It&#x27;s 2018 and we still have mosquitoes. Why aren&#x27;t there mosquito following lasers or shots which make you poisonous to mosquitos. Or some way to cause mosquitoes to breed like crazy but ends up sterilising. Ofcourse it has to be cheap, so the solution should cost £50 or less.
======
sp332
Mosquito traps are pretty effective. Since mosquitoes don't tend to migrate
very quickly, you won't get many new ones moving in as the nearby ones are
trapped.

If it's feasible, you should reduce the amount of standing water around you.
Also there are effective poisons (specifically
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacillus_thuringiensis_israele...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacillus_thuringiensis_israelensis))
that you can add to puddles or ponds. Mosquitoes only live about a month so if
you can keep them from spawning for that time the population will just die
off.

Even an oscillating fan will mess with their navigation enough to discourage
them in a small area.

~~~
Semirhage
It’s worth pointing out that trap choice is critical in terms of efficacy.
Ideally you want a trap baited with Octenol and CO2, as traps without the bait
are generally ineffective at population control. If you have a large body of
standing water, you can also consider introducing Gambusia fish, which eat the
larvae.

~~~
sp332
I know a guy with a pricey propane-based one (he runs a propane company) that
works really well too, but that seemed out of OP's budget. The propane breaks
down into CO2 and water plus heat.

------
joezydeco
Trials are starting on Oxitec's "friendly" mosquitos that genetically prevent
adults from reaching maturity:

[https://www.oxitec.com/friendly-mosquitoes/](https://www.oxitec.com/friendly-
mosquitoes/)

[http://wlrn.org/post/want-say-gmo-mosquito-trial-you-just-
go...](http://wlrn.org/post/want-say-gmo-mosquito-trial-you-just-got-
another-30-days)

The debate now concerns the release of genetically modified creatures into the
general ecosystem.

Perhaps you can campaign for a trial in the UK.

------
asdfman123
Final solution, you mean.

